# The Crate Wood Toepincher Coffin - Finished



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I finished it today!!!!!

I do need to go back after Halloween and secure the lining in a bit better. The Velcro ran out... But it'll suffice for now.

This was a fun project; Mr. W is a star. He taught me some basics at the beginning of the project. However as time ticked away, I have to give credit where it's due: he finished the build.

I made the lining. The red crinkle velvet is actually basted onto a medium weight quilting batting to give the fabric some stability and loft. Discerning vampires want a nice, comfy place to rest.

Thanks to everybody who followed this project. It was fun!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

It's absolutely beautiful!! Great job - love the lining and the detail on the lid.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

that turned out seriously cool...never would have guessed that was moving crates


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, that is a piece of art. It looks awesome.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome! Nice enough to be buried in!:jol:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice kellie---so wheres the dragon


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! Excellent piece! Boy if you added handles you could sell it as the real thing!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

when can I commission mine? (and not for the haunt!)


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! You two did a fabulous job and I love that lining and the detail on the outside. Morbidia saw this and wants one...NOW!


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

That there looks superb. Fantastic.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That is a very nice piece of work and lining is a bonus!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Well thank you so much everybody!

I've wanted a toepincher for ages... It's great to finally have finished this project and have it turn out basically how I envisioned it. The lining is a bit of a deeper red than how it shows in the pics. 

Thanks again! Now I can go back to my costume!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really nice! I love the liner!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow Ms.Wicked, thats - erm - well - WICKED! 

Totally excellent job. Any corpse would be absolutely comfortable in that.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

oooooh that is Pretty.
the stain and the lining are excellent 
love the design on there too.
great Job Mr. and Mrs.

what color stain did you use?
yup I want one too.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

wow that is beautiful....really nice...outstanding work W's


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks so much!

Lilly, we used a furniture wax with stain that we brought over with us from England. It's called Cuprinol and the colour is Dark Oak. After the wax was on, we applied polyeurathane to seal it.

I don't know if you can get Cuprinol products here in the US.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

It's beautiful, simply beautiful!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A repeat of what everyone else has said, but it is indeed a thing of beauty. The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Here it is on display yesterday:


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Great job!!

Whos that spooky woman with the long white teeth........hehehe.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

It is absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

How did I miss this one? That turned out so well. You guys make a great team.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

The coffin is great - and I love that costume!


----------

